# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  وضعیت نظام وظیفه برای ثبت نام در کنکور از زبان دکتر افشار!

## alk1370

*سلام.این مطلب رو دکتر افشار تو کانالشون گفتن منم میزارم اینجا شاید مشکل خیلی ها باشه

سلام ، به همه شاگردان عزيزم
مثل  اخبار " امااا دار " ترميم و ابطال معدل ديپلم و خيلي اتفاق هاي ديگه در  آموزش كشور عزيزمان ، به فراخور تجربه مي دانيم كه اين روزها در اوج ترافيك  ثبت نام براي كنكور يك سوال مهم براي آقا پسرها پيش مياد كه كد نظام وظيفه  چي بزنيم ؟؟ !! 
💥💥
مشكل اينجاست كه خيلي از شرايط آقايان كنكوري در چند گزينه دفترچه راهنماي ثبت نام قيد نشده

در  پاسخ بايد بگم كه در مرحله ثبت نام هيچ فرقي نمي كنه شما چه كدي انتخاب  كنيد و اگر مورد خاص شرايط شما ، تعريفي وجود نداشت  ، يكي از كدهاي ٦ يا ٧  انتخاب كنيد ؛ نترسيد چون حتي سهوا" اشتباه هم كد وارد كنيد ، الان  استعلام نمي گيرن و اين مساله تخلف نيست و هنگام ثبت نام در دانشگاه مسئول  مورد نظر از شما مدارك و مستندات ميخواد .*

----------

